# Forum rules and resources, please check this out! - Zasady i reguły dla tego forum, oraz dostępne materiały do nauki języka. Proszę przeczytać!



## Jana337

All the WR rules apply to this forum - Terms of Service and Rules
*

Dictionaries:*
http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/polish/ - English-Polish (both directions), with inflections and many examples *excellent*
http://dict.pl/index.html - PL-EN, EN-PL, PL-DE, DE-PL - with Polish, English and German interface. Polish diacritical marks available
http://www.ling.pl/ - English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian (both directions) *excellent*
_Słowniki online bab.la - loving languages _- English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian... More than 20 languages and numerous language pairs
 Tłumacz - Onet.pl Portal wiedzy - English, in both directions, Polish interface only, diacriticals available for all languages involved: EN, GE, FR (160,000 entries), Hebrew (PL --> HE only, 40,000 entries), SP, IT, RU (25,000 entries)
http://translator.lexitools.org/cgi...or+a+phrase+here&en_pl.x=26&en_pl.y=14&DICT=T - English, in both directions with audio
http://sjp.pwn.pl/slowo.php - a monolingual dictionary, Polish interface only (over 80,000 entries)
http://so.pwn.pl/slowo.php?co= - dictionary of ortography, Polish interface only
http://swo.pwn.pl/slowo.php?co= dictionary of foreign words, Polish interface only
http://www.netsprint.pl/serwis/dictionary - an English, German, French, Spanish and Italian dictionary (both directions), over 600,000 entries
Leksyka.pl - słowniki językowe angielsko polski i inne   - with over 225,000 entries, English and German (many entries accessible to paying users only)
http://akson.sgh.waw.pl/~anthon/slownik.html - 15,000 entries
http://www.polish-dictionary.com/ - English-Polish only, with 2,000 entries
http://synonimy.ux.pl/ - thesaurus
http://www.xlingua.de/de/index.aspx - English/German-Polish; with conjugation and declension, very comprehensive
http://www.bioling.com/en/slownik.php?s=en&l=A&n=220 - medical dictionary

* Specialized dictionaries:*
http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Polish.html - dictionary of slang with English explanations
http://poprzednia.univ.gda.pl/slang/ - dictionary of slang with English definitions
http://felsztyn.tripod.com/id16.html a dictionary of military ranks and their equivalents in BE
http://www.idg.pl/slownik/index_alfabetyczny.asp?slownik=pa English into Polish IT dictionary
http://www.georgetown.edu/faculty/ballc/animals/polish.html a mini dictionary of animal’s sounds
Miejski słownik slangu i mowy potocznej - juvenile slang

*Translators:*
http://translatica.pwn.pl/index_i.php?a=001 Polish into English, English into Polish translator (link to the page with English interface)
http://www.poltran.com/ same as above

Search tips:
search - szukaj
log in – zaloguj (się)
log out – wyloguj (się)
moderator – moderator
admin – administrator
frequently asked questions (FAQ) – często zadawane pytania (FAQ also often seen)
user – użytkownik
registration – rejestracja
profile – profil
password – hasło
cancel – anuluj
archive – archiwum
thesaurus – słownik synonimów
entry – hasło

*Writing:*
http://www.szachy.pl/polskaklawiatura/standard.gif - the Polish keyboard layout
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~atpc/learn/tools/pl-alphabet.html Polish alphabet with audio pronunciation, diacritical marks

*Vocabulary:*
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~atpc/learn/tools/commonwords.html - the most common words
Conversation - IT, SP, RU
http://www.polish-translator.net/polish_phrases.html - phrases for tourists
http://www.engoi.com/public/menu.cgm?natlang=en&lang=pl - wordlists (various topics)
Meetings and Greetings : Speak Polish - for tourists (with audio files but you need to register for free to be able to listen to them)
http://www.transparent.com/languagep...h/FSPolish.htm - audio files with vocabulary for tourists


----------



## Jana337

*Grammar*:
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php - language consultancy (tricky questions for natives, in Polish)
http://www.seelrc.org:8080/grammar/mainframe.jsp?nLanguageID=4 - comprehensive grammar
http://grzegorj.w.interia.pl/gram/isoen/gram1.html - grammar in a nutshell
http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/grammar.pdf - a grammar guide
http://lightning.prohosting.com/~popolsku/ - a grammar guide
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Basic_Polish_language_course - grammar on Wiki in English
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Język_polski - grammar on Wiki in Polish
http://www.slavic.uiuc.edu/gladney/Elementary_Polish/Start.html - a very thorough explanation of essential grammar
http://www.polish-translators.com/grammar.html - declension patterns etc.
http://www.sjp.pl/ - insert a word and see all its declensions *excellent*
*
Pronunciation:*
http://www.transparent.com/languagepages/Polish/FSPolish.htm - audio files with vocabulary for tourists
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~atpc/learn/tools/pl-alphabet.html Polish alphabet with audio pronunciation, diacritical marks
http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/firstyear/sounds.pdf - explanation of pronunciation
http://www.cls.yale.edu/polish/ - audio materials that accompany Beginning Polish by Alexander Schenke
*
O**nline courses
*http://www.oneness.vu.lt/pl/ - in English, interactive, playful
http://lepolonais.free.fr/ - in French
http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/firstyear/ - in English, with audio and a grammar overview *excellent*

*History of the language and literature:*
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C4%99zyk_polski - history, dialects, phonetics, grammar and changes
http://www.wirtualnafrancja.com/ - links to Polish and French related sites
http://univ.gda.pl/~literat/books.htm - virtual library of Polish literature
 
*Polish names:*
http://www.behindthename.com/nmc/pol.html - most common names used in Poland, etymological explanations
http://www.rootsweb.com/~polwgw/namelist.html#polish - most common first names, their position in the calendar
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~atpc/learn/tools/surname-origins.html  - origins of surnames


----------



## Jana337

*How to correctly frame a thread*




> *Thread title*: I love you very much *(<--- Write the original sentence in the title, NOT your translation attempt) *
> Hello, *(<--- Courtesy is welcome) *
> How can I translate "I love you very much" in Polish? *(<--- Always put the original sentence not only in the title, but also in the thread body) *
> The context: I want to send a Romantic card to my Polish girlfriend. (*<--- Always provide some context) *
> My translation attempt is _"Kocham Cię bardzo"_ *(<--- Always provide your translation attempt) *
> Thank you *(<--- Courtesy is welcome) *







> *Thread title*: _Kocham Cię bardzo _*(<--- W tytule wpisz zdanie/zwrot, który chcesz przetłumaczyć , NIE wpisuj swojego przekładu) *
> Przywitanie *(<--- Uprzejmość mile widziana) *
> Jak przetłumaczyć  "_Kocham Cię bardzo_" na angielski? *(<--- Zawsze wpisuj zdanie do przetłumaczenia nie tylko w tytule, ale też w tekście wątku) *
> Kontekst: Chcę wysłać romantyczną pocztówkę do mojej dziewczyny. (*<--- Zawsze podawaj kontekst) *
> Moja propozycja tłumaczenia to: _"I love you very much"_ *(<---Zawsze podawaj własną propozycję tłumaczenia) *
> Dziękuję z góry za pomoc *(<---Uprzejmość mile widziana)*



*Threads that don't comply with this tutorial are likely to be deleted.*


----------

